# Looking for Your Advice on Cellphone/Data Access Going from USA to Overseas



## ScottishStudent

When you travel overseas, what's been your experience with a data plan/cellphone access? What options do you use? What have been your biggest frustrations with data/cell access? (vacation vs. 1 month+/work)


----------



## Stevesolar

Hi,
is this for your travels - or are you interested for your studies?


----------



## ScottishStudent

Hi Steve, 

Thank you. This would be for travels.


----------

